# Beef Chuck mock tender roast??



## 3montes (Oct 6, 2012)

The wife picked a couple of these up the other day because they were on sale. Never heard of a beef chuck mock tender roast. No bone and it is tied. My question is can you use this for shredded beef like you would with a regular chuckie? Or is it only good for slicing?? The fact that it's tied makes me think it's more along the lines of a round steak. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















100_0136-1.jpg



__ 3montes
__ Oct 6, 2012


----------



## daveomak (Oct 6, 2012)

3, morning.... I think that is a specific muscle in the front shoulder area that is almost as tender as a tenderloin and has better flavor... I would try a slice on the grill seared to med-rare for a test.... Your fav steak seasonings on it.... There is another name, I think it is "FlatIron" steak... not sure.... Dave


----------



## 3montes (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for the response Dave! So would it be safe to say this will not pull like a chuckie/ Strictly for slicing? Dosen't seem to be much marbling looks to be quite lean. I doubt it would do well a long time in the smoker say a regular chuckie would.


----------



## linguica (Oct 6, 2012)

A flatiron roast is good when thin sliced cross grain and stir fried.

http://www.txbeef.org/cooking_school/beef_chuck_mock_tender_roast_and_steak


----------



## 3montes (Oct 6, 2012)

Linguica said:


> A flatiron roast is good when thin sliced cross grain and stir fried.
> 
> http://www.txbeef.org/cooking_school/beef_chuck_mock_tender_roast_and_steak


Thanks for the link! Guess that answers my question. It won't pull. I have one thawing out now for the smoker tomorrow. Think I will smoke to 125 or so then pan it and foil it with some beef stock and mushrooms maybe. Take it to 155 or 160 and see what happens.

I will throw on some St. Louie spares with it just in case things go bad


----------



## linguica (Oct 6, 2012)

Be positive, both will come out fine.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 6, 2012)

It should be great that way


----------



## 3montes (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for the help gentlemen! Hopefully some good q view of this tomorrow!


----------



## jwbtulsa (Oct 6, 2012)

We used to buy mock tenders at the commissary. Cooked them in a crock pot for six hours with whatever we had in the fridge. The fell apart as if you pulled them. Tastes like chuck


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 6, 2012)

jwbtulsa said:


> We used to buy mock tenders at the commissary. Cooked them in a crock pot for six hours with whatever we had in the fridge. The fell apart as if you pulled them. Tastes like chuck









  I used to do the same (before I became a smoker), I liked them better than regular chuck because they have less fat. Makes Great shredded beef!


----------



## 3montes (Oct 6, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> I used to do the same (before I became a smoker), I liked them better than regular chuck because they have less fat. Makes Great shredded beef!


So they will pull?? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Guess I will find out tomorrow!!


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 6, 2012)

3montes said:


> So they will pull??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know they will in a crock pot. I'm thinking you will have to go higher then 160* though, probably up to 190*-200*. I smoked some chuckies once and only took them to 160* and they didn't shred very well, I did pull them apart and the flavor was great but I think a higher temp would have made them more tender. Just like a brisket is good for slicing at 190* but will fall apart at 200*.


----------



## billmc40 (Oct 21, 2012)

If this cut is what I think it is, it would be excellent cut as steaks. When I cut meat, this "cut" came from the chuck. We are talking boxed or primal beef here now. First two 1.5 slices  from this was the same as a rib eye.

BillMc


----------

